# Banded and braided manes



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Over the weekend, i banded Vega's mane and did a diamond braid in Gem's mane.

Vega also fell asleep in the cross ties :lol: 


Gem's diamond braid.. took me maybe an hour to do

























Vega's banded mane.. took me.. i'm going to say 2 1/2 hours to complete it. It is not completed in the pictures.. i needed to take a break because my fingers and arms were killing me

















And now pics of her hanging lip and her falling asleep on the cross ties :lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

wow - those look really good!

i've never heard of the diamond braid before...sure does look cool though!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

oh! i did the dimond braid on a pony once because her mane was long, tangled and was in some serious need of some TLC! 

but it didnt look as good as this one


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

there manes look great!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the first picture. I have seen it done before but never thought of using it for training the main. How neat. You're a perfectionist my dear


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow!! Great job!! They look cute!!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I really like it


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I really like it


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice!! They both look great.  Soo cute. I LOVE Vega's little nose markings & her cute eyes!! I also like Gem's coloring! 
What cuties.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The diamond braid was not done to train Gem's mane.. it already stays down on that side. I thought it looked really cool on a website i saw, so i decided, since he has the length, to do it.

Vega's mane, after putting a sleezy hood on it, has been doing really well. I figure i'll braid it in a few days to really help it stay down.

The diamond braid is really easy to do too. If anyone wants to know, let me know


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Pop! Vega cracks me up when her lower lip hangs like that.. makes her look goofy :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cool!! I want to try that diamond braid! It looks so professional!!

... I love the pink bands by the way  I'm sure Mr Gem Bar was impressed... did Tom like it?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Very cool!
I like Jem, she is so pretty.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

That diamond braid is AWESOME! You got skills...LOL!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did appologize to Gem before i even put the bands in him... but i told him he would look good. I don't think Tom even realized when he saw Gem :lol: 

I was going to get grey, but as soon as I saw the pink ones, i just HAD to get them :lol: 

Allie, it also kept Gem's neck a lot cooler since the head could escape.

Thanks Miss Katie  but Gem's a he :wink: 

Thanks Britt! I thought it was going to take a while, but it didn't.. I'm going up to redo his braid today.. i had to take it out because he had gotten it all dirty.. i'll take pictures as we progress


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

WOW, lovely diamond braid!! I am impressed.  It's soo pretty. The banding looks great too!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks!

It took me forever to band Vega's mane... silly mohawk mane :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

omg Darylann I love it!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, that's amazing... I've never seen anything quite like that before


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks!

Gem doesn't seem to like it anymore  He somehow got most of it out


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

that looks really good! ha ha ha i love the pink! The diamond braid is aslo called a basket weave. We used to put them on the games ponies and it was sooooo adorable.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had a choice of black, white, grey or pink. and since i just *love* pink, i bought them :lol: 

Though i have a feeling Gem knew they were pink the second time around because his mane was a wreck the next day.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

i love the first braids they are really pretty with a white mane


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## dangergurly9 (Jul 22, 2008)

I done this with my filly's mane in the early spring. It saved a lot of time and work getting the burs out! Great job! I put this in my girls mane a lot now that I have a "system" down for doing it and it does not take too long.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that looks awesome!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

The diamond braiding looks wonderful on the appy!

My 12 yr. old, Kelly really got into the diamond braiding with her horse, Tahoe. I thought she did a pretty good job:



For Cody's first show, I tried out banding for the first time and his mane looked wonderful!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

they look wonderful!

I love how the diamond braid looks on your daughter's horse, and your horse's bands just look amazing!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I wish I could do that!


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice job! I love the way Jem got so relaxed as you were braiding. I had to kill some time during a thunderstorm so I braided Ludicris' mane. Now it was my very first time and I just wanted to tame those ends. sorry no picts, they are on my computer which is down right now. I also played with Ludi's forelock, this is his "Elvis" look.


----------

